# Gizmo



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my little sisters hamster has just died he had wet tail desease the vets couldnt do anything he died 2nite between 7 and now. this is the first time one of my sisters pets has died. gizmo wasnt a rat ut he thought he was one! he used 2 have his cage nxt to daisys and they would chatter. my boyfriend and my sister and i were goin 2 burry him 2 morrow but now my sister is having gizmo cremated. its quite sad after he has been cremated we will then have four lots of ashes in our home all from this year!


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Aw Im sorry about Gizmo. May he rest in peace, lil darling.


----------



## dumbo_rat (Dec 12, 2006)

im sorry to hear that gizmo died. He will be in peace over the rainbow now.


----------

